# choosing the right router



## H E Cross (Apr 15, 2008)

I want to start making signs with a router but I am not sure where to start. My delima is weather I want to start with a palm router or a standard 2 hp model. I want to make name and address signs from rough cut cedar planks.
I also need advice on sources for templates and such that I might be interested in.
Ernie Cross


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A 2 hp might be a little unwieldy although I use my 2 1/4 hp PC router to do it.
You need a wide base on the router no matter what type you use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ernie

_ I would suggest a Bosch Colt router,,,,you want something that's light but has the power you want and need...

Here's a link to a base plate that's neat to use for sign making because you can see what you are doing...all the time..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html

You may say but I want a plunge router, you can use a Porter Cable base with the Colt with a easy to make adapter ring so the Colt fits into the PC plunge base and still keep the weight down so you have total control of the router..

Here's a link to the one I made for my Colt
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7607-colt-plunge-base.html
carving bit below
http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp?txtsearchParamTxt=tapered&txtsearchParamCat=ALL&I1.x=0&I1.y=0&txtsearchParamType=ALL&iLevel=1&txtsearchParamMan=ALL&txtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch

=========

_


H E Cross said:


> I want to start making signs with a router but I am not sure where to start. My delima is weather I want to start with a palm router or a standard 2 hp model. I want to make name and address signs from rough cut cedar planks.
> I also need advice on sources for templates and such that I might be interested in.
> Ernie Cross


----------

